# BIG BLUES MEGA POST(very pic heavy)



## simong (Jun 22, 2009)

well I hope you've got a bit of spare time to go though this thread lol.

the build really started at the beginning of the year when I had a bit of a car crash(tried parking up a telegraph pole  ) and changed my out look life a little, 2 months later I bought Big Blue, a lwb high roof, 2.5D mk5 transit, ex white arrow delivery van, as soon as I got in her I know she was the van to buy, no side loading door, enough room for me to stand up in( just, I'm 6'6" tall lol), just 2 seats up front, and already paneled out, body work isn't perfect( but nether's mine lol) but nothing that couldn't be sorted, that main thing was that the engine ran near perfect.
The run back to chesterfield from Birmingham was fun, trust me to but a big van on a windy day lol.
One of the main things that I wanted to do was build it with as much recycled items as possible, as we don't have 1000's to throw at it( same with everyone else I guess) but mainly to show it can be done on a shoe string budget, so far I'm keeping pretty much to that

this is her just after we got her






and at the very early stage of the build


----------



## simong (Jun 22, 2009)

then came the first of the recycled items that made a massive difference to the build, a complete interior of a mk2 transit camper which had a rotten chassis, all this was only going to be burnt 

































then came other cheap items
a £5 mpk roof vent





£10 ikea sink


----------



## simong (Jun 22, 2009)

free 12v strip lights













free caravan seating





bargain bin laminate flooring













raided the local pound shop





free split charge kit





free table


----------



## Wez (Jun 22, 2009)

an ideal van to start with - just look at all that space! 

cant belive someone has killed a mk2 transit camper - SAVE IT lol

nice floor!

Keep the pics coming...


----------



## simong (Jun 22, 2009)

bargain bin at towsure sun screen, was for a bigger van but just cut it down to fit(£2), also my £1 car screen shades that was cut down to fit









free tap, but had to pay £9 for the water pump, but the fresh and waster containers were free







these show us cutting in of the o/s window, still have to get the new rubbers for the n/s one, £45 new from ford :O













has a bit of storage under the seats









even a map cupboard(even though theres no map in it lol)


----------



## simong (Jun 22, 2009)

got the roof started









even got the old CB radio in lol





well thats about it at the moment, sorry it's been such a long posting I tend to get a little carried away with the camera, still have to upload some, and take some of the newer bits


----------



## simong (Jun 22, 2009)

Wez said:


> an ideal van to start with - just look at all that space!
> 
> cant belive someone has killed a mk2 transit camper - SAVE IT lol
> 
> ...


cheers wez, the mk2 was dead, the chassis was almost in 2 parts, noting to weld to to save it


----------



## Wez (Jun 22, 2009)

cheap, useable, practical, fun and all your own work.
cant complain 

My cb is going in next week, once i find my 'mag mount' base for the aerial, must be in the loft, with about 15yr of dust on it 

keep us updated


----------



## wildweekend (Jun 22, 2009)

Excellent conversion Simong. You’ve certainly put the hours in and well worth it too. Brings back memories of me and my Dad building van conversions to go down south on holiday  with when I was but a lad at school. Of course Dad built them and I held things lol. Sometimes we would have them 2 or 3 seasons but most times someone would offer him a bit of profit after our holiday and they went. He used to say it paid for our holidays. He used to buy old knackered campers and swap all the stuff into a better/newer van . Ah happy memories.
Good for you mate. Enjoy to the max. Derek


----------



## robert b (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks for showing us the pics youve certainly done a good job welldone


----------



## eric (Jun 22, 2009)

*Trousers?*

Hi Simong.. White Arrow Van eh?  While you've been doing all this fine work on ya pride an joy, you haven't come across a pair of Levi's addressed to me from Littlewoods catalogue have you?  They've been missing for ages.. lol.


----------



## simong (Jun 22, 2009)

eric said:


> Hi Simong.. White Arrow Van eh?  While you've been doing all this fine work on ya pride an joy, you haven't come across a pair of Levi's addressed to me from Littlewoods catalogue have you?  They've been missing for ages.. lol.


lol sorry no levi's found, plenty of dust where it's never been cleaned inside lol


----------

